# Trade into Sunset Harbor



## maryjodomanski (Oct 1, 2012)

I am a week 12 owner at Sunset Harbor and recently transferred 800 points to CUP so I could book a SH Sun-Thurs stay March 10-14. I am on the waitlist and was wondering what my chances were for getting it filled. Should I also request BH and WP in case Sunset Harbor is not available? SH is my first choice but I would stay at the other 2 if it was that or nothing. We normally either use our unit on week 12 or transfer to II and travel elsewhere so I am not familiar with the Hyatt request system and what the likelihood is that I will get the time I want. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Kal (Oct 1, 2012)

Sunset Harbor units become available 6 months prior to the first day of occupancy.  It looks like that 6 month timeframe has passed so you need to make alternate plans.  It is unlikely that something will come available between now and mid-March.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 1, 2012)

So you went out of HRPP for you week ot CUP so you can request a different and partial week.  

I agree with Kal, the 6 month mark is past so your only chance is someone cancels exactly what you needed.  so best to widen the circle to the other 2 resorts and make backup arrangements.


----------



## maryjodomanski (Oct 2, 2012)

Or change my week of travel to April 1 or later? Will that make a difference?


----------



## MaryH (Oct 2, 2012)

Sunset Harbour is a Sunday checkin.  So 6 month later the next week that should move into CUP would be April 7th checking which mean it would expire on night of Oct 7 or am of Oct 8th.  

I would suggest you change the request at Hyatt to a winder range to include April dates that would work for you and also to log online first thing Monday am or better yet 1am or so EST on Mon to check if some weeks pop up.


----------



## maryjodomanski (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MaryH (Oct 3, 2012)

Took me about 2-3 years to finally figure out how the Hyatt system works and work well.  For the first 2 years i was either trying to use weeks close in at high demand locations such as KW and Carmel or trying to use up points in LCUP and failing in the 60 day restriction window.  

The 6 month mark is the key..


----------



## Kal (Oct 4, 2012)

MaryH said:


> ...I would suggest you change the request at Hyatt to a winder range to include April dates that would work for you and also to log online first thing Monday am or better yet 1am or so EST on Mon to check if some weeks pop up.


 
Just remember, when a unit becomes available, Hyatt first looks to the wait list and fills those reservations.  This occurs at about 1:00am on Sunday.  Then if units are still available they become openly available to other owners.

So if you desire a particular resort get on the wait list and your request would be filled before the units become available to others.  That way you don't have to get up early on Sunday morning.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 4, 2012)

maryjodomanski, glad you got what you wanted 

Yeah but I was trying to match something to an existing reservation and not 100% sure what I wanted in terms of dates, resort and size, then I preferred to see before making the decision.  Also with more limited amount of points you have to be more creative.  But i would only try that with lower season..  Dec in the Keys is low season lol.

But one thing I am not 100% happy about is that if the inventory sits in HVC for a week or so it seem to get moved to II.  Sometimes I am not 100% sure of my dates and interest right at the 6 months mark and kind of galling to see it in II and no longer in HVC when I decide a week later.


----------



## Kal (Oct 4, 2012)

MaryH said:


> ...Sometimes I am not 100% sure of my dates and interest right at the 6 months mark and kind of galling to see it in II and no longer in HVC when I decide a week later.


 
It all has to do with the contract between Hyatt and II.  Hyatt must provide II a defined number of units in compensation for HRC owners who used their points to reserve an II unit.  By no means is it a 1 for 1 exchange, but Hyatt must come up with something to meet contractual requirements.

So maybe that means there is only a brief window for owners to obtain units which are earmarked to go to II.  At least they don't disappear with no options for reserving them by HRC owners.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Kal,

I know they have to provide a certain number of units but I wonder if it is predetermined number of weeks at each resort?  

Was it Marriott or Starwood that have 14 day priority?  Wonder if it is possible to get that for Hyatt owner in terms of HVC reservations before they get dumped in II.  Currently I suspect some week stay in HVC only for 7 days before getting moved to II.

Now on the wish list, I would love for Hyatt stays to count towards Gold Passport elite qualifications like Marriott (not sure about starwood).  I had been a Hyatt Diamond for 10 years and love the program despite recent devaluaiton of the GP program.   I had considered buying a 2nd week earlier this year but when I did the analysis, I decided against it but would have decided for it if HVC stays counts toward GP Elite qualification either stay or nights.

I know you can get Hyatt Platinum with the Chase Hyatt card but as an international member (Canadian) not eligible for the Chase card and had to highly plan to requal for Diamond and plat in the last few years.


----------



## maryjodomanski (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input, my 4 night April 7 Sunset Harbor stay was just confirmed!


----------



## Kal (Oct 9, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Hi Kal,
> 
> I know they have to provide a certain number of units but I wonder if it is predetermined number of weeks at each resort? ...


 
Hyatt holds the terms of the II contract very tightly and will not divulge to anyone. But it all comes down to quality. For example, one 2000 point 2 BR Hyatt week could be worth 2 Interval says, one quality red week and another lesser week or even multiple 1 BR weeks. Then again how do they match resorts? One Siesta Key week could be worth lots of II weeks (in quality terms). I would be very interesting to see how it works.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 9, 2012)

If someone gives up their unit before the 6 month mark, will they assign it to someone on the wait list right away, or do they wait and assign everything at 6 months?


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 9, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> If someone gives up their unit before the 6 month mark, will they assign it to someone on the wait list right away, or do they wait and assign everything at 6 months?



They will assign it right away, as I recently found out.  I requested a week at Sunset Harbor for next July and it's already been confirmed.  In fact, it was confirmed over two months ago.  It was a happy surprise to get that email; our July week for this year wasn't confirmed until late December.


----------



## Kal (Oct 9, 2012)

Whenever a unit becomes available, it is immediatedly assigned.  A person doesn't even have to relinquish their unit.  If they spend their points on another reservation the unit will be released.


----------



## Kal (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm at Sunset Harbor right now.  Very impressed with the entertainment at the Rum/Punch Party.  Jimmy John is a DJ and spins incredible tunes!  Or maybe the 6 glasses of rum punch had something to do with it


----------



## dbmarch (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree.   The rum punch goes down fast!    That is one of my favorite locations.


----------

